# Corsair 250D UltraChill Edition



## Bluebeard (1. April 2014)

Wie gefällt euch unser neues 250D UltraChill Edition?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LRizP0GvpEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

